# LaserLyte FSR-00V2 or other sub-compact laser?



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

i have been looking at lasers for a while now for my Walther P99 compact. the only one i've found from a reputable company that makes/fits is LaserLyte. specifically their Subcompact version 2 laser, found here. does anyone have first hand experience with this specific laser? any good or bad reviews? quality for the cheap(er) price? or if there is an alternative option. thanks.


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

ok, took the plunge and bought this specific laser brand. fits snugly with a little bit of room leftover. fairly solid construction, comes with extra batteries and easy to dial-in with included hex tools. with laser, still fits the Uncle Mike's IWB holster. will test and adjust at the range. to be continued...


----------

